# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  perencanaan kolam 3x3x1,5 mohon masukannya om2 senior kois, newbie takut salah LAGI

## doekoeh_tiga

Assalamualaikum wr wb selamat malam para rekan2 kois, senior, suhu dan om momod yth
Penantian panjang untuk merenovasi kolam lama akhirnya datang juga. Setelah  mempelajari  postingan kolam para suhu, ijinkan saya untuk sharing perencanaan kolam newbie dengan budget pas2an  :Biggrin:  dan gambar seadanya (pake xl wkwkwkwk)



Pond planning

pond 3x 3 x 1,5 m = 13,5 tonfilter   1 x 3 x 1,5 = 4,5 tonbaki shower  4 tingkat (Bio ball di jaring) ukuran panjang 1,8 m, lebar 0,40, tinggi 2,3 m (@40cm tinggi 35cm, jarak antar tingkat 15cm)5 Chamber Filter dengan Sistem Dobel Sekat : Jarak dr bibir kolam 5-10-15cmChamber 1 : Ukuran 1, x 0,40 x 1,6 Filter Mekanis (Brush 1m x 20cm)Chamber 2 : Ukuran 1, x 0,50 x 1.5 Filter Biologis (Japmat +biobal)Chamber 3 : Ukuran 1, x 0,50 x 1.5 Filter Biologis (Japmat+Bioball)Chamber 4 : Ukuran 1 x 0,50 x 1.5 Pompa P1: Tsurumi 40PU2 150W P2: Lifetech SP610Chamber 5 : Ukuran 1 x 0,50 x 1.7 Back Wash 4 Chamber P3 : penguin 8500 2 skimmer ke CH 2. 10 cm dari bibir kolam1 overflow 5 cm dari bibir kolam1 BD 4' + Matala 20cm or 2 BD 3' tanpa matala?Aerator Resun LP 60 untuk 2 filter @2 aero stone + 1 BD

PEMIPAAN
Pipa 4" dari BD-ke chamber
Pipa 2" utk SS
Pipa 2" utk pembuangan msng2 chamber
Pipa 2" utk BS
Pipa 2" utk overflow
Pipa 1,5" dari BW-ke selokan
Pipa 1/2" utk selang udara
Pipa 3/4" utk suplai air baru





Pond design


Filter design


Rencana TKP (abaikan design nya wkwkwk)




Mohon masukan nya senior kois lover, kira nya apa yang kurang dan belum tepat? Takut salah yg kedua kali heheheh
apakah cukup dgn 1 pump Tsurumi 40PU2 150W saja untuk BS dan arus?
saya prefer 1 BD 4' dari pada 2 BD 3', aapkah tepat? takut tekor
SS 1 cukup kah?

Terimakasih, wasalamualaikum wr wb

Aldo

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

> Bioball nya ud ada om? Kalo belum mendingingan chamber 2 di isi brush lagi aja, chamber 3 japmatt
> baru nanti chamber 2 nya brush di angkat di isi japmatt. Cuma saran aja,drpd beli bioball lagi lumayanan om
> BD pake 4" jgn 3" om, lebih baik kebesaran drpd kekecilan, kalo ud di cor cor an cuma bisa meratapi nasib nanti hehe


Thanks om Pieth utk masukannya. Bio ball belum beli sih om, saya pertimabangkan ya om. 
kesimpulannya 2 BD 4' ya om biar joss? perlu matala keduanya?

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Kayaknya om pith sdh baca semua majalah kois yah hahahahha sering sering on om utk menjawab teknicl perkolaman hahahaha siap siap wisuda dan makan makan yah om  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

> Salam kenal om doekoeh...selamat untuk project kolam baru nya...
> 
> Sedikit menambahkan dari yang sudah disampaikan suhu2 saya diatas :
> 
> 1. Pengalaman menggunakan Norus 250 Watt utk kolam 10 Ton (1 BD 4", 2 SS 2") sudah mencukupi baik untuk BS maupun arus ke kolam. Untuk kolam om doekoeh dengan vol 13.5 Ton apalagi rencana 2 BD 4", memang agak mepet flow nya sehingga mungkin akan mempengaruhi kemampuan menyedot kotoran. Menurut saya lebih baik sekalian pake yang Norus 400 Watt biar lebih leluasa.
> 
> 2. Air pump minimal LP 60 - LP 100 yang digunakan untuk support aerasi di seluruh chamber, sekaligus dibuatkan pemipaan sekiranya ke depan mau pake unitube atau matala di kolam. 
> 
> 3. Gud lak buat projectnya om..


1. rencananya norus 250 hanya ke BS aja om, mudah2an cukup ya om. tapi sy tetap bikin jalur arus ke kolam, incase di perlukan ke depannya. 
2. noted om, rencana lp 60
3. thanks ya om untuk masukannya.

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Siaaap om ipaul888

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Riyan mamet

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

> noted om Pieth, berkat petuah dari om piet dan suhu2 semua nih. mudah2 an berjalan lancar sampe finishing. 
> oh iya , Saya ingin memaksimalkan hasil cor nya,mohon wejangan nya para suhu;
> 1. berapa hari baiknya trplek bigisting di buka setelah ngecor?
> 2. setelah itu, berepa hari baiknya mulai plester kelandaian lantai ke BD dan sudut dinding?
> 3. setelah point 2 selesai, apakah di tes kebocoran dulu atau lanjut ke aci alus dan terakhix di flexi coat 2 lapis, mana yg lebih baik?
> 
> terima kasih sebelumnya


3 hari  sudah bisa lepas
pleseter kelandaian 2 minggu
Selesai cor di waterprofing lalu pleseter dan aci..Baru di bersihkan dan di cat flexy coat

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Skema filternya seperti apa om?
ada brp chamber?

----------

